

Ask HN: What is the fastest way to receive world cup goals? - cl3m

TV? Radio? SMS? Some widget/Flash app? Twitter? iPhone push?<p>TV/Radio: is probably the best, but I do not want to watch/listen to all the matches.<p>SMS: delivery speed is dependent on the provider and might be unreliable (althrough it would be me favorite way to get goals, anyone got such service?)<p>Twitter: I've found a feed that seems speedy http://twitter.com/UniSoccer (at least it was the first to report Brazil 1-0 goal, according to my quick search). Does anyone has a better feed with only goals?<p>iPhone app:There seems to have plenty of these. Are the reliable and fast?<p>Could I beat TV/Radio speed by some internet app?
======
davidw
With TV, aren't we basically talking about the speed of light? Unless of
course they delay it by a minute or two to give them time to edit out anything
'bad', but otherwise, I think you're going to have to be there in person if
you want something faster.

